# *Smokers*



## Djlab9er (Dec 25, 2017)

Do you smoke in your car regularly before and after driving pax(I assume not during)? If so, any complaints received?


----------



## Texie Driver (Sep 5, 2018)

you will get 1starred into oblivion if you smoke in your car.


----------



## benson555zz (Sep 7, 2018)

I steer with my knee and hit the crack pipe with my torch while driving pax


----------



## Texie Driver (Sep 5, 2018)

benson555zz said:


> I steer with my knee and hit the crack pipe with my torch while driving pax


doesn't that cause you to crush the beer can between your knees? or just stick with longneck bottles?


----------



## benson555zz (Sep 7, 2018)

Thats why there are cupholders my friend



Texie Driver said:


> doesn't that cause you to crush the beer can between your knees? or just stick with longneck bottles?


----------



## Texie Driver (Sep 5, 2018)

benson555zz said:


> Thats why there are cupholders my friend


oh i had to pawn those to supplement my Uber pay


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

Please, for the love of dog, do not smoke in your car if you drive.

Non-smokers are going to get in and instantly sandbag your rating if it smells like cigarettes or weed. My last driver got 1 starred because his car stunk of weed and he drove me 18 minutes with all of the windows down.


----------



## Bbonez (Aug 10, 2018)

Merc7186 said:


> My last driver got 1 starred because his car stunk of weed and he drove me 18 minutes with all of the windows down.


That's not fair. I don't smoke weed but I live in CA land of the idiots. The morons in CA are trying to outlaw tobacco while simultaneously decriminalizing marijuana. If I were to decline every rider that smelled like pot I would not give many rides. That being said, I have been told by other PAXs that my car smells like weed sometimes.

To the OPs question. You live in NY just as bad as CA, if you smoke in your car don't be surprised if you get sued for 2nd or 3rd hand smoke inhalation.


----------



## benson555zz (Sep 7, 2018)

Cigarettes smell disgusting

The only marijuana you smell are the idiots who still smoke flowers

Burning and inhaling the products of combustion is idiotic in the era of thc and nicotine vaping



Bbonez said:


> That's not fair. I don't smoke weed but I live in CA land of the idiots. The morons in CA are trying to outlaw tobacco while simultaneously decriminalizing marijuana. If I were to decline every rider that smelled like pot I would not give many rides. That being said, I have been told by other PAXs that my car smells like weed sometimes.
> 
> To the OPs question. You live in NY just as bad as CA, if you smoke in your car don't be surprised if you get sued for 2nd or 3rd hand smoke inhalation.


----------



## Buch (Jul 6, 2018)

I typically won't even throw my cigarette out until riders are actually getting in the car. But that's mostly at night. I also ***** about Uber, drive with my knees and insert as many sarcastic remarks that I can into the conversation. Not to mention touching my phone while in motion. In addition to these behaviors I rudely deny any stupid drive thru request and I literally threw my aux cord out the window once after some girl played some God awful rap song. That same week grown men threw a hissy fit because I denied them access to my Bluetooth. Not lying. Grown men. Hissy fit. 5000 rides and 4.9+ rating. I treat almost everyone of my riders like shit, and honestly if they think Uber is a good thing... They deserve a reality check. I'm going back to pizza delivery


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

Texie Driver said:


> you will get 1starred into oblivion if you smoke in your car.


and they better spray Fabreeze in the car after a smoke outside.

I have had a few customers that smoke so much and they stink so badly that I could taste the smoke in my mouth.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Bbonez said:


> That's not fair. I don't smoke weed but I live in CA land of the idiots. The morons in CA are trying to outlaw tobacco while simultaneously decriminalizing marijuana. If I were to decline every rider that smelled like pot I would not give many rides. That being said, I have been told by other PAXs that my car smells like weed sometimes.
> 
> To the OPs question. You live in NY just as bad as CA, if you smoke in your car don't be surprised if you get sued for 2nd or 3rd hand smoke inhalation.


There's no odor that a few squirts of Ozonium and a few minutes down the highway with the windows rolled down won't cure.


----------



## Termie (Apr 18, 2017)

Febreeze vent clips rule from orbit. I get compliments on how my car smells right after I put one out. 2 years, 4.8 rating, still driving and smoking hard.

It’s YOUR car, Hoss. Do what you wish.

-Termie, smoker


----------



## buzzoven (Aug 2, 2018)

Texie Driver said:


> doesn't that cause you to crush the beer can between your knees? or just stick with longneck bottles?


A 40 ounce bottle provides for superior manspreading.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

I usually say no to cigarettes, but if they offer money, I will light their cigarette for them and give them an ashtray lol

Money talks lol

And as someone else mentioned, just roll the windows down and I usually air it out, and pop in a new vent clip


----------



## Texie Driver (Sep 5, 2018)

buzzoven said:


> A 40 ounce bottle provides for superior manspreading.


it is true but it is so hard to manage a whole 40 and the bong at the same time


----------



## RoWode12 (May 12, 2018)

Just don’t. 

That smell will be in the headliner, on the windows, the seats, everywhere.


----------



## FXService (Oct 8, 2017)

As a non smoker, I can tell if you smoke in your car. I will cancel the ride and attempt a refund for the cancellation fee explaining your car smelled of tobacco. Especially if you have cloth seats. I don't want to be near it or smell it. 

And why would you even smoke in your car?
It ruins the interior by discoloring the headliner, absorbing the odor. If you drop ashes it burns your seats and carpets. Is it that hard for you to pull over and smoke outside? Same with people eating in their cars.


----------



## exSuperShuttle (May 24, 2018)

My car... My rules...

I'm sick and tired of you hoity toity non smokers crying like little biotches over things you have NO CONTROL over. Suck it up buttercup and get in the car and STFU... You can stick your 1* where the sun don't shine. I don't care...

None of you crying b!tches EVER have the guts to say something to my face. You simply use the rating system and the anonymity of complaining AFTER you're safely out of sight. I have NO RESPECT for people like you...


----------



## FXService (Oct 8, 2017)

exSuperShuttle said:


> My car... My rules...
> 
> I'm sick and tired of you hoity toity non smokers crying like little biotches over things you have NO CONTROL over. Suck it up buttercup and get in the car and STFU... You can stick your 1* where the sun don't shine. I don't care...
> 
> None of you crying b!tches EVER have the guts to say something to my face. You simply use the rating system and the anonymity of complaining AFTER you're safely out of sight. I have NO RESPECT for people like you...


Actually the one time I canceled due to tobacco smoke, I told the driver I was canceling because of it. Of course he got all pissy telling me he didn't care because he was getting a cancellation fee and drove off. I don't care or not. I got my $10 refund. (It was a Select request)


----------



## exSuperShuttle (May 24, 2018)

Your driver must have been 5'2" and 130lbs... I'm a bit bigger and most put their heads down and walk away... Either way, you're the exception, not the rule. Anonymous ratings and write ups SUCK... People are too brave when nobody knows who they are...


----------



## RoWode12 (May 12, 2018)

exSuperShuttle said:


> My car... My rules...
> 
> I'm sick and tired of you hoity toity non smokers crying like little biotches over things you have NO CONTROL over. Suck it up buttercup and get in the car and STFU... You can stick your 1* where the sun don't shine. I don't care...
> 
> None of you crying b!tches EVER have the guts to say something to my face. You simply use the rating system and the anonymity of complaining AFTER you're safely out of sight. I have NO RESPECT for people like you...


I like you.

PS. I'm a smoker. (Mostly ecigs these days, but occasional regular smoker. )

I don't smoke in my car or my home because of my kids. Even if it weren't for them, I wouldn't smoke in my RS car as I know it bothers a lot of people.

I can totally respect those who have the balls to say " FU, it's my car!" It's true.

Tons of cabbies smoke in their cabs. The difference is they're not slaves to this ridiculous rating system.

Pax doesn't like it, they don't get in.


----------



## exSuperShuttle (May 24, 2018)

I really don't care what pax think... Yes, I've been 1*d because of it... but my overall rating is STILL 4.80... SO, once again, F*CK em I say...


----------



## Bbonez (Aug 10, 2018)

exSuperShuttle said:


> My car... My rules...


I dont smoke but I agree 100%. I also think if own a restaurant I should be the one who decides if people can smoke inside. Big government thinks otherwise, soon your freedom to smoke in a rideshare vehicle will be outlawed.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

If a passenger can bring food into your car and stink it up , then certainly you have the right to smoke in your car.


----------



## Westerner (Dec 22, 2016)

Cigarettes stink to high heaven. Thank god I quit decades ago. And you have to be an idiot to use any THC products (including edibles) if you do rideshare. Any major accident and it shows up un your system then bend over, no lube.



mbd said:


> If a passenger can bring food into your car and stink it up , then certainly you have the right to smoke in your car.


Yes you do, and passengers have a right to cancel and dispute any fees because of it


----------



## OtherUbersdo (May 17, 2018)

If you smoke you already reek so whats the difference ?


----------



## sbstar07 (Aug 31, 2017)

Djlab9er said:


> Do you smoke in your car regularly before and after driving pax(I assume not during)? If so, any complaints received?


I stopped smoking... Yay. But when I did smoke I never smoked in my car. Not just because of the riders but it makes your car stink period. Since I stopped smoking I can actually smell it on ppl now. Eew did I use to smell like that?


----------



## henrygates (Mar 29, 2018)

Any offensive smells are going to wind up getting downrated. Even air fresheners can be excessive and awful.

It goes both ways. Pax are free to decline a nasty car and order another one, just don't get mad and don't expect a cancel fee.


----------



## LAbDog65 (Nov 29, 2016)

I don’t smoke myself but there have been times when people got into the car that obviously had been smoking. Immediately I hit last ride knowing after I drop them off I will have to air out the car for awhile and hope I have enough air freshener.


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

Djlab9er said:


> Do you smoke in your car regularly before and after driving pax(I assume not during)? If so, any complaints received?


Surely you jest?


----------



## henrygates (Mar 29, 2018)

LAbDog65 said:


> I don't smoke myself but there have been times when people got into the car that obviously had been smoking. Immediately I hit last ride knowing after I drop them off I will have to air out the car for awhile and hope I have enough air freshener.


That can be rough. I never kick them out once they're in just for smelling of smoke, but I see them with a cigarette as I arrive I cancel and move on.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

exSuperShuttle said:


> I really don't care what pax think... Yes, I've been 1*d because of it... but my overall rating is STILL 4.80... SO, once again, F*CK em I say...


If I call an uber and the driver has a 4.80 rating, I'm worried.


----------



## exSuperShuttle (May 24, 2018)

Coachman said:


> If I call an uber and the driver has a 4.80 rating, I'm worried.


Yeah, I believe that... NOT


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

exSuperShuttle said:


> Yeah, I believe that... NOT


It's funny everybody on this board thinks they're the best driver. How come when I take Ubers I get the shitty ones?


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

Coachman said:


> How come when I take Ubers I get the shitty ones?


Coz I never got your pings?!


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

I used to work in refineries and chemical plants. A slight whiff of some tobacco smoke or Mary Jane doesn't give me any anxiety.

Sure, roll the windows down for a while, on the way to the next pickup. Most sane people don't lose a lot of sleep over it.

I suppose that someone who has severe asthma might legitimately have a beef about it. Or people from California who think they'll live forever if they eat organic food and do yoga every day.

In the words of a general in World War I, "Come on, you sons of bi***es! Do you want to live forever?"

Christine


----------



## Kaal (Mar 12, 2018)

I'm a smoker but I don't smoke in my car. And yes it stinks.

Mints and hand sanitizer are your friends.

4.97 lyft 4.95 uber over a combined 2k rides.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

sbstar07 said:


> I stopped smoking... Yay. But when I did smoke I never smoked in my car. Not just because of the riders but it makes your car stink period. Since I stopped smoking I can actually smell it on ppl now. Eew did I use to smell like that?


Yes you did.


----------



## wontgetfooledagain (Jul 3, 2018)

On a related note, I go nuts when I see smokers toss their butts out the window. Take a look at the shoulder near a busy intersection with a 4-way light sometime. Pigs.


----------



## FXService (Oct 8, 2017)

wontgetfooledagain said:


> On a related note, I go nuts when I see smokers toss their butts out the window. Take a look at the shoulder near a busy intersection with a 4-way light sometime. Pigs.


This drives me insane. Even moreso when smokers throw their butts on the ground, next to an ash tray.

I seriously think if and when people get caught and fined for littering when it comes to cigarette they should be required to do community service by picking up 10,000 cigarette butts per infraction.


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

exSuperShuttle said:


> My car... My rules...
> 
> I'm sick and tired of you hoity toity non smokers crying like little biotches over things you have NO CONTROL over. Suck it up buttercup and get in the car and STFU... You can stick your 1* where the sun don't shine. I don't care...
> 
> None of you crying b!tches EVER have the guts to say something to my face. You simply use the rating system and the anonymity of complaining AFTER you're safely out of sight. I have NO RESPECT for people like you...


LOL .. Here do you Respect this.. shut the **** up..put your cig out and drive


----------



## exSuperShuttle (May 24, 2018)

dauction said:


> LOL .. Here do you Respect this.. shut the &%[email protected]!* up..put your cig out and drive


NO, I won't STFU... But you're welcome to... And by the way... YES, the world IS my ashtray... and so is your nose...


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

exSuperShuttle said:


> NO, I won't STFU... But you're welcome to... And by the way... YES, the world IS my ashtray... and so is your nose...


 So now read your answer and then maybe you'll understand why People don't say anything in your Car and simply 1 Star you when they get out .


----------



## exSuperShuttle (May 24, 2018)

Unlike you, I don't post up here and snivel every time I get a 1*… Look up all the threads concerning this subject (ratings)…

I don't give pax 1* for slamming doors, playing loud music (I tell them to turn it down in PERSON), backseat driving (I tell them to STOP)…

My point is, we are all anonymous here... Well most of us... What I see (and probably you too) out on the road does NOT resemble this forum whatsoever... Get used to being backstabbed...


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

exSuperShuttle said:


> Unlike you, I don't post up here and snivel every time I get a 1*&#8230; Look up all the threads concerning this subject (ratings)&#8230;
> 
> .


I've never received a 1 star ...why dont you share how you feel after getting one


----------



## forqalso (Jun 1, 2015)

Bbonez said:


> That's not fair. I don't smoke weed but I live in CA land of the idiots. The morons in CA are trying to outlaw tobacco while simultaneously decriminalizing marijuana. If I were to decline every rider that smelled like pot I would not give many rides. That being said, I have been told by other PAXs that my car smells like weed sometimes.
> 
> To the OPs question. You live in NY just as bad as CA, if you smoke in your car don't be surprised if you get sued for 2nd or 3rd hand smoke inhalation.


The freeways that run west into California also run east.


----------



## exSuperShuttle (May 24, 2018)

dauction said:


> I've never received a 1 star ...why dont you share how you feel after getting one


Doesn't phase me whatsoever... I really don't care... 4.80 to 4.84 rating keeps my app active... I pull in my fair share of tips too... Much more important things to worry about...

Like those annoying messages U/L send you that you CAN'T reply to...


----------



## exSuperShuttle (May 24, 2018)

dauction said:


> I've never received a 1 star ...why dont you share how you feel after getting one


Never a 1* my azz... Everybody who has been here longer than a minute has a 1*. Everyone who has been here has had a rider trying to scam their way into a free ride with unjustified complaints and a 1* rating for spite...

Who you think you're fooling??? You crack me up...

And, I have 10 1* ratings in my last 500 rides showing... And guess what... I don't care...


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

exSuperShuttle said:


> Never a 1* my azz... Everybody who has been here longer than a minute has a 1*. Everyone who has been here has had a rider trying to scam their way into a free ride with unjustified complaints and a 1* rating for spite...
> 
> Who you think you're fooling??? You crack me up...
> 
> And, I have 10 1* ratings in my last 500 rides showing... And guess what... I don't care...


A couple things SS.... Now I am fairly new at this ..only 1300 rides but no 1 stars. The worst I jhave is a 3 star from a Lady that was upset because I denied her a ride because she didn't have a car seat for her 3 year old.

And again the issue for you seem to be and I quote you ...


> *I dont care*


 you have ten 1 Stars and you dont care ...

Have you considered that maybe it is time to start Caring? That the Job isnt about You but about your Passengers..they are paying your bills and ...if you don't "care" it's going to come back to you ..

BTW ..I Drive City Paratransit Bus for over 9 years .. have given over 90,000 rides


----------



## Kaal (Mar 12, 2018)

He doesn't need to care and neither does anyone else. He can run his business the way he wants to. It's a "free" country.


----------



## exSuperShuttle (May 24, 2018)

dauction said:


> A couple things SS.... Now I am fairly new at this ..only 1300 rides but no 1 stars. The worst I jhave is a 3 star from a Lady that was upset because I denied her a ride because she didn't have a car seat for her 3 year old.
> 
> And again the issue for you seem to be and I quote you ... you have ten 1 Stars and you dont care ...
> 
> ...


Wow, City Paratransit... Impressive... Paid by the hour I bet... So, 90,000 or 9 rides in 9 years I'll bet you made the same amount... You drove the shortbus for adults...
If you think that U/L are the first driving jobs I've had you're wrong... 35 years of professional driving work under my belt (along with plenty of twinkies too)...

Just wait until the day some paxhole throws you under the bus and you get a 24 or 48 hour "timeout" because said paxhole says they thought you were on drugs after you wouldn't stop for 10 minutes (or longer) to get coffee... There is another active thread with exactly this happening...

I'm getting (and so are you) roughly $1 a mile to transport these entitled paxholes from A to B. If they want to add an A.5 to the trip because they need coffee, pick up pizza, or shop at WalMart, they are going to pay for it or they are NOT getting it. I don't care what kind of hissy fit they throw.

Stops are for picking up / dropping of paxholes ONLY...

And now I know you are full of SH!T... Because if you denied a ride due to no carseat, that ride was CANCELLED and no rating can be made either way... So you're story is FAKE NEWS...

Once again... MY CAR / MY RULES...


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

exSuperShuttle said:


> Wow, City Paratransit... Impressive... Paid by the hour I bet... So, 90,000 or 9 rides in 9 years I'll bet you made the same amount... You drove the shortbus for adults...
> If you think that U/L are the first driving jobs I've had you're wrong... 35 years of professional driving work under my belt (along with plenty of twinkies too)...
> 
> Just wait until the day some paxhole throws you under the bus and you get a 24 or 48 hour "timeout" because said paxhole says they thought you were on drugs after you wouldn't stop for 10 minutes (or longer) to get coffee... There is another active thread with exactly this happening...
> ...


Have you considered taking a Anger Management Course..


----------



## exSuperShuttle (May 24, 2018)

Too funny..

Just replying to baseless complaining... I think that you and the rest of the minions here are the angry ones...


----------



## BikingBob (May 29, 2018)

Merc7186 said:


> Non-smokers are going to get in and instantly sandbag your rating if it smells like cigarettes or weed. My last driver got 1 starred because his car stunk of weed and he drove me 18 minutes with all of the windows down.


Any question as to whether they were the ones smoking it? Otherwise I wouldn't have gotten in that car haha


----------



## Uber_Yota_916 (May 1, 2017)

Use zero odor. No scent odor scubber.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

dauction said:


> Have you considered taking a Anger Management Course..


Having to pay extra $/hour so I can take 4 hr classes. THAT PISSES ME OFF!


----------



## Wraiththe (Nov 26, 2017)

*As a rider: * It does not matter how much febreeze or nasty bombs you use in your car, it still stinks. (we can tell there is smoke, it is obvious) I would not get in a car with the scent bombs, or smoke, dont want to smell like it. Especially if I am wearing expensive clothes or going to a meeting where everyone can smell that cheap, low class funk. At the airport lot, I can smell these cars sometimes from 20 plus feet away.

*As a driver:* Many smoking passengers smoke up until the second they get in the car. They stink so bad I have pull over a block from drop off to wash and hopefully get the smell out of my seats. Often, I ask if I can roll the windows down for a few moments to let it air out a little. (They know why.) Often I am blunt and say they smell very strong and that they should air out or that it gets in my vents and stays the whole day. I used to smoke, I know what addiction is... and there is almost nothing you can say to a smoker beyond a comment that will not offend them. It is an addiction, still I let them know that no one wants to deal trying to get a smoker to quit... so they dont say anything, but they are thinking it... So I do.

The same thing goes for perfume. Many people cannot handle fragrance and it is reaching epidemic proportions. Some people put so much on before they get in that I cannot breath or I start seeing stars. So far two pax have actually sprayed it on in my car... and I about freaked. My car smelled like a *****house for several days and I could not get the smell out by washing the seats. By the way, it does not mask issues... it only carries the smell further... to the point where we can taste it.
Put on a little to make people want to get closer, not repel them.
Vaping. Vaping makes me sick too. Do it in my car and you are out. Vape MJ in and you are OUT! I have never forcibly ejected anyone... subject me to a second hand high... and it might be a first.

Smoke in your car, great... you are an idiot. Don't care? Then you have a crappy work ethic, are narcissistic, and have no class or a serious addiction that is controlling you to make bad decisions. Blunt enough?

Even if you do not smoke in your car, but smoke... I guarantee you that your passengers notice it, no matter how much poison fragrance you pump in your car. I am sure they will at least appreciate you not smoking in the car, but many will still be grossed out when they smell you. And no toxic amount of perfume will help it. It only makes it worse.

So if you must smoke, do it away from your car. Do not pump toxic amounts of fragrance in your car or wear a lot of perfume either. Just a little. And drive with the windows open a few times a day... air you and your car out. wipe down the seats and your interior once or twice a week. Your passengers will appreciate it.

Have some pride, or don't.



wontgetfooledagain said:


> On a related note, I go nuts when I see smokers toss their butts out the window. Take a look at the shoulder near a busy intersection with a 4-way light sometime. Pigs.


When I visited LA in the late seventies, I was told that people would shoot you for that. (Everyone carried guns in their cars.) Due to the water shortages, fires were easily started and people would freak if they saw a lit but thrown out a window on the freeway. It is not hard to imagine forest fires getting started that way.

_(Unrelated: I have also seen drivers dump their ashtrays in the uber lot on the ground.)_


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

dauction said:


> I've never received a 1 star ...why dont you share how you feel after getting one


I used to get 1 stars for things like...

Telling them the 711 won't sell them alchohol after 2:00 AM... then driving them anyway, then they discover i was right.

Enforcing limits on the number of passengers (i actually started just canceling on em, a cancel here or there was less damaging then a 1 star for only letting 4 in.

"No i'm not going to take you, because there's 5 of you and i'd rather not make anything then get a 1 star, GTFO of my car right now!"
(yes if you cancel there's no 1 star for that)


----------



## exSuperShuttle (May 24, 2018)

Wraiththe said:


> *As a rider: * It does not matter how much febreeze or nasty bombs you use in your car, it still stinks. (we can tell there is smoke, it is obvious) I would not get in a car with the scent bombs, or smoke, dont want to smell like it. Especially if I am wearing expensive clothes or going to a meeting where everyone can smell that cheap, low class funk. At the airport lot, I can smell these cars sometimes from 20 plus feet away.
> 
> *As a driver:* Many smoking passengers smoke up until the second they get in the car. They stink so bad I have pull over a block from drop off to wash and hopefully get the smell out of my seats. Often, I ask if I can roll the windows down for a few moments to let it air out a little. (They know why.) Often I am blunt and say they smell very strong and that they should air out or that it gets in my vents and stays the whole day. I used to smoke, I know what addiction is... and there is almost nothing you can say to a smoker beyond a comment that will not offend them. It is an addiction, still I let them know that no one wants to deal trying to get a smoker to quit... so they dont say anything, but they are thinking it... So I do.
> 
> ...


Oh cry me a river you holier than thou non smokers... You write these novels on this thread thinking it makes you look better than anybody else...

If you're a pax, you paid for a ride... Period... Not to tell me how to drive, not to tell me what I can do in my car when you're not in it, and not to give me directions or any other directives... Get in, sit down, shut up (if you're in a bad mood), and get out when we get there... That's ALL you paid for... Not to be my mother or conscious...

If you refuse to enter my car as a pax, either you gonna cancel ride for $5, or I'm gonna wait out timer for $5... Thank you very much for the tip...

Snivel, piss, b!tch, moan and after all is said and done, it's still my car, my rules... Get over your holier than thou selves...

go take your own anger management classes if you don't like it... remember, it was you angry non smokers who started this thread...

And yes, the world IS my ashtray...


----------



## Wraiththe (Nov 26, 2017)

Not holier than thou, you are in denial.
See, smoking it is an addiction and
it makes you unreasonable and
do stupid things.
(especially to get a smoke in. Like leaving children unattended, food on the stove, or going out in 30 degree weather with a t-shirt, or smoking at the pump.)

So people will chose not to get in your car... no biggie.

Sounds like you are the one who is angry... _ (how long has it been since your last smoke?)_

*I was just stating the facts*, not whining/*****ing... it is tough love. Best wishes.


----------



## exSuperShuttle (May 24, 2018)

Wraiththe said:


> Not holier than thou, you are in denial.
> See, smoking it is an addiction and
> it makes you unreasonable and
> do stupid things.
> ...


" Like leaving children unattended" - My kid is almost 18... No problem there
"food on the stove" - Naw&#8230; I hate burnt food, I stir regularly...
"going out in 30 degree weather with a t-shirt" - Makes my nipples hard...
"smoking at the pump" - I'd waste gas if I did that... Shame

You're probably one of those people who thinks that if the wind blows someones smoke your way from 30 yards away it's their fault... In fact, I'll bet NOTHING is EVER your fault...

And YES, you ARE whining...


----------



## Wraiththe (Nov 26, 2017)

(Not that it matters, but I smoked for 18 years and quit cold turkey @13 years ago. 
Hardest thing I have ever done... and I wish more people had bugged me to quit. 
So, I know where you are coming from. )​
*OK, you win!*
Victory must taste sweet,
Despite the tar.

Bet you cannot just move on now.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)




----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

I'm smoking right now and always do....4.95


----------



## guffy515255 (Jan 3, 2018)

All the bs from the non smokers is a bunch of overstated whiney nonsense if u ask me. I smoke in my car when Im Ubering. I always drive fast with all windows all the way down when im done, and I keep a cracked window when Im smoking. I have 1661 rides and a 4.97 rating.

Not one person has ever mentioned it, but Im sure people have smelled it, and Im sure some of of my 27 non 5 star ratings are likely from jackoffs that smelled it. F off. I dont care lol.

The nonsense these clowns spew about your rating will be destroyed is as incorrect and over dramatic as could possibly be. Theyre non smokers, how would they know? They dont. Dont believe the whiney lil brats. Roll all your windows down and drive fast when youre done, it isnt rocket science. Yes a few petty jackoffs will sniff it out and downrate you, somewhere in the neighborhood of 27 out of 1661 if youre careful. Super scary!


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Wraiththe said:


> Many smoking passengers smoke up until the second they get in the car.


I get that on elevators too.

They smoke as long as they can, then immediately head into the building to go back to work. They're exhaling smoke from their lungs into the air in the elevator. Ugh.

But after working for years in refineries and chemical plants, it's probably not any more dangerous than what I was paid to get exposed to.

C


----------



## engapol (Sep 18, 2018)

In New Zealand it's literally illegal to smoke inside ubers or taxis, passengers included.


----------



## NoPooPool (Aug 18, 2017)

Buch said:


> I typically won't even throw my cigarette out until riders are actually getting in the car. But that's mostly at night. I also ***** about Uber, drive with my knees and insert as many sarcastic remarks that I can into the conversation. Not to mention touching my phone while in motion. In addition to these behaviors I rudely deny any stupid drive thru request and I literally threw my aux cord out the window once after some girl played some God awful rap song. That same week grown men threw a hissy fit because I denied them access to my Bluetooth. Not lying. Grown men. Hissy fit. 5000 rides and 4.9+ rating. I treat almost everyone of my riders like shit, and honestly if they think Uber is a good thing... They deserve a reality check. I'm going back to


"going back to pizza delivery"

Me too.


----------



## Fargle (May 28, 2017)

Cigars and pipes actually smell very nice as long as the cigars are good quality and the pipe tobacco doesn't contain Latakia or floor-sweepings. Most cigarettes, particularly cheap ones, have something about them that make them smell foul.


----------



## FuberNYC (Jan 2, 2017)

I'm a heavy smoker and I smoke inside my car with or without a pax, some pax are smoking when I arrive at pick up location and I tell them to just get inside so that we can smoke together during the ride. 
I've also stopped buying cigarettes and roll my own, pipe tobacco doesn't stink as much as the general branded ones and as long as I have all of my windows down while I'm smoking, most of the smell goes away within minutes. 
Get yourself some febreze, the ones that attaches to your air vent and also the spray ones. My rating is above 4.97 for years and have never had a single complain about cigarette smell


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

exSuperShuttle said:


> My car... My rules...
> 
> I'm sick and tired of you hoity toity non smokers crying like little biotches over things you have NO CONTROL over. Suck it up buttercup and get in the car and STFU... You can stick your 1* where the sun don't shine. I don't care...
> 
> None of you crying b!tches EVER have the guts to say something to my face. You simply use the rating system and the anonymity of complaining AFTER you're safely out of sight. I have NO RESPECT for people like you...


_Deactivate much : ?_



FuberNYC said:


> I'm a heavy smoker and I smoke inside my car with or without a pax, some pax are smoking when I arrive at pick up location and I tell them to just get inside so that we can smoke together during the ride.
> I've also stopped buying cigarettes and roll my own, pipe tobacco doesn't stink as much as the general branded ones and as long as I have all of my windows down while I'm smoking, most of the smell goes away within minutes.
> Get yourself some febreze, the ones that attaches to your air vent and also the spray ones. My rating is above 4.97 for years and have never had a single complain about cigarette smell


THIS GUY *OWNS IT!*


----------



## RaZen (Aug 18, 2018)

2+ years uber and lyft, heavy smoker... smoke in, out and around my car all day long... 4.93 rating. Nobody ever ever said shit. Ozium is your friend. Nonsmokers are full of shit. I had people literally come in a few min after I put one out saying how nice my car smells ...lmao... clueless... including my wife which strictly forbids me to smoke in the car.... lmao


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

RaZen said:


> clueless... including my wife which strictly forbids me to smoke in the car...


I'd put my money on her knowing, but deciding not to say anything about it. Just sayin'.


----------



## exSuperShuttle (May 24, 2018)

I must pick up ALL the sensitive noses in Sacramento... And YES, I have Febreze air vents and spray... Use them constantly...

I was put on "wait" list couple of weeks ago... but that was for stupidly reporting to Fuber that someone had knocked off my left side mirror... Got new one, installed it, sent Fuber pics, and was back in action in 10 minutes...


----------



## RaZen (Aug 18, 2018)

Lol nah obviously you dont know her Christinebitg ...lol. but she did catch on a few times I'll give her that... got out pretty easy though "honey my last pax, omg..." ... come to think i used it a lot of times... yeah she probably knows... dam...


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Christinebitg ...lol. but she did catch on a few times I'll give her that... got out pretty easy though "honey my last pax, omg..." ... come to think i used it a lot of times... yeah she probably knows... dam..."

Yeah, I hear you. Fortunately there wasn't much she could say about it at the time.

Maybe you could convince her that lots of people in bars can barely wait to light up as soon as they walk out of the bar. Particularly because so many bars don't allow smoking indoors now.

C


----------



## Angela Cheeseman (Mar 22, 2018)

benson555zz said:


> Cigarettes smell disgusting
> 
> The only marijuana you smell are the idiots who still smoke flowers
> 
> Burning and inhaling the products of combustion is idiotic in the era of thc and nicotine vaping


i still smoke flowers. I'm afraid I'll be disappointed by concentrates. I have started doing a lot of cooking with weed. It's so nice. I'm tempted to get the concentrates but they are expensive in nj $70 for 35 "doses." It would be more discrete though.


----------



## Snowblind (Apr 14, 2017)

Ex Smokers are the worst Non Smokers. Me included. I haven't smoked in 2 years, just vape here and there.
But I can tell you, I can smell a Smoker from across the Street. And it stinks!

Here in SoCal, there isn't much Room to smoke anymore anyways. 
Can't smoke in Parks, or the Beach, can't smoke in any Restaurant (understandable).
Some Cities have even out lawed smoking on the Street! It was Time to quit.
Almost forgot the expense, a Pack is now around $8.00 or so?
That is $250/month, yeez.


----------



## Nonya busy (May 18, 2017)

Buch said:


> I typically won't even throw my cigarette out until riders are actually getting in the car. But that's mostly at night. I also @@@@@ about Uber, drive with my knees and insert as many sarcastic remarks that I can into the conversation. Not to mention touching my phone while in motion. In addition to these behaviors I rudely deny any stupid drive thru request and I literally threw my aux cord out the window once after some girl played some God awful rap song. That same week grown men threw a hissy fit because I denied them access to my Bluetooth. Not lying. Grown men. Hissy fit. 5000 rides and 4.9+ rating. I treat almost everyone of my riders like shit, and honestly if they think Uber is a good thing... They deserve a reality check. I'm going back to pizza delivery


All of your habits are typical of uberlyft drivers.

Your not as bad as me. I talk politics to all my pax especially white ones.

*True fact. The UN sanctioned America for their
treatment of blacks. They say America owes blacks reparations. I start every conversation like this stating "it's about time. Reparations are long overdue!"  *

*




Ubering taught me how to be very passive aggressive to non tipping pax. If i can't get paid, i will at least be entertained!! *


----------



## RaZen (Aug 18, 2018)

I just let a guy vape... it went like this : you can vape if I can smoke... down Hollywood blv... blastin some 80s hits... they see us rollin and they hatin....need...more...ozium..


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Texie Driver said:


> it is true but it is so hard to manage a whole 40 and the bong at the same time


Amateur


----------

